# What to store fabric in, to ban rodents



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We need to begin packing fabric and clothing items to store in a building that has had mice in it before. We have bait out and the population is severely reduced, but we can't count on that.

I worry that Rubbermaid-type bins aren't mouse proof, my daughter says a 55 gallon drum is too difficult to find whatever is in the bottom, and of course cardboard is useless.

Anyone have any suggestions? The storage is an unheated, dry conex container. 
Thanks,
Kit


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Smallest metal trashcans with lids. Also largest round metal popcorn containers with lids down tight. See these at thrift stores occasionally.


My fabric is in 3 suitcases and the plastic bins in the basement but I keep 2 mousetraps baited with peanut butter all the time and check daily. Have not had any biting my containers (see no evidence) in 17 years of doing this. I realize your situation is different so metal is going to be the best choice.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I am currently trying to store some clothing in a Rubbermaid container, using press and seal wrap, like Saran Wrap, but better, on the top, before placing the lid on,pressed down on the clothing and sealing the top edges of the container from what ever bugs are in our storage shed. Stacked on top of each other holding the lids down somewhat securely. So far so good.
We have had mice in our garage, and have not had them gnaw through plastic to get to our birdseed. I do check often.
I suppose you could try placing the fabric in a plastic bag, seal the bag,inside a heavy duty garbage can, seal the top, and keep an eye on the can for any damage.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can&#8217;t keep fabric sealed up tight for long. If this is relatively short term, airless is fine. If it will be there for a long time, you need some ventilation. I have found that the cheap sweater bins (the kind you can store under the bed) work well. No mice, no moths.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We stored clothes and fabric in an outbuilding in Rubbermaid totes for a few years with no issues. No bugs or no mice made their way into them. The clothes and fabric came out fine when I brought them in. I did not pack the totes tight though and left room for air to circulate.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I asked a similar question over at the Quilting Board and several people had the same experience/ advice as NEfarmgirl. A couple of folks suggested putting in desiccant packs, so I did that -- a couple of packs per plastic tote. My fabric will be stored in a non-climate control storage unit for up to a year. No rodent problems, but I still put out a few packs of mice bait just in case. I will be checking the storage unit weekly so I can catch any problems before they become big.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, folks. I hadn't thought of popcorn cans or metal garbage cans. And stacking the bins would make the tops fit tighter!
Kit


----------

